# New leo morph



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Well, Ron has done it again and we have a new morph:



> After four years........
> Introducing the A.P.T.O.R. = a Carrot-head, Carrot-tail, Hypo Tangerine, Patternless, Tremper Albino in both normal and Giant size.
> 
> This new patternless gene is totally separate from the "leucistic" and blizzard lines, and therefore, will combine genetically with all other known morphs. Notice that it lacks any banded pattern so often seen in all hypo variations, which have been derived from the "Florida" strain. The A.P.T.O.R. does not carry the gene to make the banded body pattern. It hatches 90-100% patternless (see above photo) and often carries the gene for reverse stripe. Any pattern seen is in the form of small light-colored, mid-dorsal, spots, circles or faint lines, which are often overtaken by the tangerine during the first 8 months of growth.
> ...


LINK

I personally dont like them all that much.

I dread to think about the amout of inbreeding used to get them!!

What do you guys think about them?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Ron spends literally YEARS producing new "morphs"...and he does so with well dispersed and represented genetic variation, so while he does obviously have to line breed, he begins with well diversified stock so as not to produce hideously inbred monsters...that said, I think a normal leopard gecko is hard to beat and that morphs in general are a little overboard at the level the hobby sees now...but my hat is off to Ron for accomplishing yet another one...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow that looks bad ass!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> Ron spends literally YEARS producing new "morphs"...and he does so with well dispersed and represented genetic variation, so while he does obviously have to line breed, he begins with well diversified stock so as not to produce hideously inbred monsters...that said, I think a normal leopard gecko is hard to beat and that morphs in general are a little overboard at the level the hobby sees now...but my hat is off to Ron for accomplishing yet another one...


 I do give him mad props for what he's contributed to the hobby, but i think the best morphs are the simpler ones, such as a plain albino or perhaps even choc albino. My personal favorites have to be jungles. nice and simple but just a little out of the ordinary


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

That is one of the most beautifull reptiles I have ever seen. Frigging amazing! Mabe I'll get one in 2007 or 08


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he has done it agian
and they are decent looking and he is the man at that

and of course the price tag







$400
come on he is way to ridiculous


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

1250$.... for a fuckin leopard gecko


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

notice they are all sold though. thats why I'll wait for them to breed more :laugh: Maybe someday


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Bah, I don't see how anybody can claim to be able to improve upon this. Let me know when they breed one that pisses fine scotch and then we'll talk.

-PK


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> Bah, I don't see how anybody can claim to be able to improve upon this.


They have, and they are called hypotangerine carrot-tail. very sexy!!

pic


----------

